# Synovia G3 vs Joint Max



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

I have used Synovia and have been happy, but the supplier I get it from always recommend joint max any opinions of these products?


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

DMA said:


> I have used Synovia and have been happy, but the supplier I get it from always recommend joint max any opinions of these products?



I used to use Synovi G3 soft chews until they were shutdown or a recall was issued on them. I then started using the joint max soft chews. I believe they may be the same product in different packaging. I have continued with Joint Max since they seem the same, are cheaper and we have not had any negative experience with them. Of course how would anyone know if a joint supplement was working or not.


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

I switched to Joint Max also, it seems to help just as much......


----------

